
Samsung unveils world’s largest SSD with whopping 30TB of storage – The Verge - rbanffy
https://www.theverge.com/circuitbreaker/2018/2/20/17031256/worlds-largest-ssd-drive-samsung-30-terabyte-pm1643
======
theandrewbailey
This is one of those "if you ask how much it is, it's not for you" things.

~~~
Analemma_
Samsung’s 2 TB enterprise SATA SSD is $1400. Scaled linearly, that would be
$21,000 for 30 TB, but I’m going to assume the cost/GB of this one is much
higher, because it’s new tech and denser memory, so I wouldn’t expect to get
much change for $50,000.

~~~
hinkley
The write speed is 1.5GB/s. That’s 33 minutes to fill the disk. As these
things go that’s pretty fast. Your estimate may be low.

